# Tuning with a Whisker Biscuit....



## danrwoods (Sep 4, 2010)

I understand that paper tuning my bow with the whisker biscuit is not an easy task. I hear that the only tuning you can pretty much do with a whisker biscuit is walk-back tune it. Is this correct?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't paper tune anyways, just walk back tune....in my opinion, TOO much emphasis is put on paper tuning...


----------



## danrwoods (Sep 4, 2010)

I did the walk back tune using a 40 yard range I made in my backyard. I was stacking them literally one on top of another at my 10 and 20. I shot earlier in the day at my work and was trying to judge my 30 yard that I haven't set up just yet since I fixed some problems with my bow. I shot twice clean over my target. That brought out a good laugh. Better doing it now than during bow season at that once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Getting excited just thinking about it. I'll have every thing in order by then.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I paper tuned my Parker with the WB,
It only took three shots to get a perfect bullet hole:thumbs_up

Kev


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Paper tuning with a WB is easy and works great. I have tuned 4 bows for friends with a WB didn't take but 3 or 4 shots and done perfect bullet holes......


----------



## cabin fever (Nov 21, 2007)

I baught a wb paper tuned it with no problem. While practicing I noticed a lot of inconsistancey with grouping. I then started hearing horror stories about them getting stiff or freezing during cold wet weather. With that I switched to a nap drop away rest an got rid of both issues an have tighter groups. Just food for thaught.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Most of the accuracy problems with the WB are down to shooters form.
Any issues with less than perfect technique will be shown at the target.

Kev


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

NY911 said:


> I don't paper tune anyways, just walk back tune....in my opinion, TOO much emphasis is put on paper tuning...


Ofc, walkback is a great and very precise way to find out the horizontal position of the rest. But how about vertical axis (like nocking point position)? I don't think it can be tested using walkback.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't shoot a WB any longer, but they are a great rest. You can paper tune them, and walk back tune them. But a fixed blade broadhead tells all. Just my 2 cents. FYI, I skip the paper, and no, my hand does not stink....


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

cabin fever said:


> I baught a wb paper tuned it with no problem. While practicing I noticed a lot of inconsistancey with grouping. I then started hearing horror stories about them getting stiff or freezing during cold wet weather. With that I switched to a nap drop away rest an got rid of both issues an have tighter groups. Just food for thaught.


 So did you personally experience freeze up??? I've used the bisquit in extreme weather....have never had a problem.


----------

